

Sidekiq Pro: advanced functionalities for Sidekiq - thibaut_barrere
http://mperham.github.com/sidekiq-pro/

======
dpeck
Love sidekiq (supported mike by buying the commercial license even though I
didn't "need" it). I am very excited that the development of it is continuing.

By far the best async job framework available for Ruby imho.

~~~
joevandyk
I do wish Sidekiq had an option for using postgresql for the job store (like
queue_classic: <https://github.com/ryandotsmith/queue_classic>)

~~~
dpeck
It would be a decent feature, but I understand mperhams argument
(<https://github.com/mperham/sidekiq/wiki/FAQ>). And Redis is lightweight and
reliable enough that adding it onto any project is fairly painless.

Not to mention when you're already using Redis for sidekiq you tend to find
some other solutions work really well built on top of it.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
I second the wish to see PG supported here!

I wanted to use Redis for my SaaS product (I have been using it for behind-LAN
apps for a long time) but realized that in 3 setups I studied (RedisToGo,
DotCloud and a third I can't remember), you are (if I'm right, and by default)
basically exposing the Redis instance to the internet directly, which is not
advised at all [1].

So having the PG option here would be fairly interesting.

Please note that the above is just my current comprehension after some
research in limited time - I'd love to be wrong here.

[1] <http://redis.io/topics/security>

~~~
dchuk
You can setup http authentication to your redis instance which provides at
least some sort of security. Also, you can lock your servers down to only
accept connections from specific IPs (so like your app servers are the only
ones allowed access to your Redis server). Those two things combined are a
good start for security at the very least.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
The culprit here is that restricting connections is often not possible at all
if the Redis provider is different from the provider used for the rest of the
app (eg: using Heroku/DotCloud + RedisToGo or similar, etc) - that's my main
issue here.

You can do this if you use AWS security groups, or if your PaaS support
similar stuff, but not all do support it so far, if I read right...

~~~
dchuk
Redis is really really easy to host yourself. I'm not much of a fan of
outsourcing infrastructure items though, so I am biased

~~~
thibaut_barrere
I'm not contesting that Redis is easy to host yourself - I host it myself on
some projects, use Chef to provision servers etc.

If you choose to use the cloud though (PaaS etc) to save time on the rest of
your app, then pick a manually managed server for Redis, it kind of defeat the
purpose, plus you won't be able to easily follow the changes on the rest of
the PaaS infrastructure (eg: change of servers with access right etc).

------
ckdarby
At $500 how did this at one point hit the front page of Hacker News,
seriously, not worth it.

------
VeejayRampay
Great news and great piece of software.

